# What other cars do you drive?.



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Hi. So we all love our TT but what other cars did you drive before or still own as well as your precious TT?.

For almost 12 years I've owned my mk1 mr2, rebuilt from the ground up. Will never sell it, was my wedding car too.

Latest project this past 3 years, my tte works gen 7 Celica. Long way to go with that one.

Then bit the bullet and bought my first TT few months ago.

So what all cars you guys drive besides your TT?.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As well as my roadster I also drive a qS and a stage 2+ Golf R


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Nice mate 👍 

Lovely examples. 👍


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Mine are a bit Skittles as we love a bit of colour!

My TT



My allrounder



My wife's car which I cannot drive!



My Toy



They are all very good cars for what they do!


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

boba-fett said:


> Mine are a bit Skittles as we love a bit of colour!
> 
> My TT
> 
> ...


Mate those are epic. 👍 

What's a Ferrari like to drive?.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Thanks - In a nutshell you are treated like a celebrity (the attention can get a bit much at times) and its like driving a real race car with a mental soundrack.

There is nothing like it!


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

boba-fett said:


> Thanks - In a nutshell you are treated like a celebrity (the attention can get a bit much at times) and its like driving a real race car with a mental soundrack.
> 
> There is nothing like it!


I've always loved the F40 had a poster of it on my wall along with the Porsche 959.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

wjkrypton said:


> I've always loved the F40 had a poster of it on my wall along with the Porsche 959.


Me to, along with the 288 GTO. I have always wanted a Ferrari, never thought I would ever get one!


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

boba-fett said:


> Me to, along with the 288 GTO. I have always wanted a Ferrari, never thought I would ever get one!



288 is a stunning car. 👍

Dreams do come true mate. 👍

I was a wee lad when the mk1 mr2 came out. I remember my face stuck to the glass of a dealership literally round the corner from where I lived and saw a brand new one and said I want one. I was 5 at the time.

Now I've got one! 👍


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

wjkrypton said:


> 288 is a stunning car. 👍
> 
> Dreams do come true mate. 👍
> 
> ...


Great little cars. I had a red one years back, rust free ones are worth money now!


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

boba-fett said:


> Great little cars. I had a red one years back, rust free ones are worth money now!


Mines rebuilt from the ground up. Couple of niggly things as you are never truly done working on a classic. 👍


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Here's some pics of mine with a couple underneath. 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 1982 XR3 & my daily is Nurburg VXR both owned from new.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Nice mate 👍


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just bought a mk3 MR2 (TF300) yesterday as a second car. Main car is my TT mk1 190 fwd.
Impressed with MR2 !


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

cb550 said:


> Just bought a mk3 MR2 (TF300) yesterday as a second car. Main car is my TT mk1 190 fwd.
> Impressed with MR2 !


Great cars. The mk3 shares the same engine as the Gen 7 Celica. 1.8 vvti. 👍


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> View attachment 494588
> View attachment 494589



Seriously nice bike, Agusta or Ducati?.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

wjkrypton said:


> Seriously nice bike, Agusta or Ducati?.


its a ducati 899, they call it a baby panagale, its sublime to ride


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

wjkrypton said:


> Latest project this past 3 years, my tte works gen 7 Celica. Long way to go with that one.


If you need any advice re the Celica, just ask. I ran a Gen 7 from 2004 to 2021, so am pretty knowledgeable after all that time 
Yours looks like a 140 with the £1500 each, "Premium" & "Style" packs.

My other cars are a 718 Cayman, and a Triumph TR7V8 Drophead, owned for nearly 38 years.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> its a ducati 899, they call it a baby panagale, its sublime to ride


The Ducati 916 and 887 were my favourites. 👍


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

^^^^… I was always into Ducati ! Had about twenty over seven years. All were singles and a couple are worth a fortune now. Had a completely original 450 Desmo and same in the odd 250 from Spain I can’t remember the name of. Both were bought by Londoners sight unseen apart from a few photos.


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

Recently bought both cars after my trusty C3 Picasso on a 60 plate started falling to pieces. Cost me nothing much then a grand in its last year after behaving itself for five years. 
Bought a minty Volvo V60 with 130 miles on the clock. Drives beautifully with no rattles or signs of its mileage. Really impressed. I was prepared to spend 12-15k but the Volvo was just 7.7k so treated myself the the TT and was still just under my lower spend target. Extra £600 for tax/insurance is peanuts considering the pleasure I get from both cars. I like the Volvo just as much. It’s a 190 twin turbo diesel and because of its stately bearing and low revs I often find myself covering the same ground as the Audi more quickly.
The TT feels exciting, all that noise, comparatively high revs and being jostled about by it’s suspension then you look at the speedo and yer under sixty! 
I live in Cornwall so tight and twisty just in case you think I’m a wimp


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Beryl said:


> ^^^^… I was always into Ducati ! Had about twenty over seven years. All were singles and a couple are worth a fortune now. Had a completely original 450 Desmo and same in the odd 250 from Spain I can’t remember the name of. Both were bought by Londoners sight unseen apart from a few photos.


Their red still a closely guarded secret, beautiful bikes. 👍 

Always wanted an 887.

The M600 monster was quite the bike when it came out. 👍


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Beryl said:


> Recently bought both cars after my trusty C3 Picasso on a 60 plate started falling to pieces. Cost me nothing much then a grand in its last year after behaving itself for five years.
> Bought a minty Volvo V60 with 130 miles on the clock. Drives beautifully with no rattles or signs of its mileage. Really impressed. I was prepared to spend 12-15k but the Volvo was just 7.7k so treated myself the the TT and was still just under my lower spend target. Extra £600 for tax/insurance is peanuts considering the pleasure I get from both cars. I like the Volvo just as much. It’s a 190 twin turbo diesel and because of its stately bearing and low revs I often find myself covering the same ground as the Audi more quickly.
> The TT feels exciting, all that noise, comparatively high revs and being jostled about by it’s suspension then you look at the speedo and yer under sixty!
> I live in Cornwall so tight and twisty just in case you think I’m a wimp


My dad's side of the family from Huddersfield originally before moving to Corsham. Used to love spending my summers with my grandparents in Corsham. 

I'm from NI, my mums side here. Where I am bit out of the way, some nice quiet twisty roads to safely enjoy of course. 👍


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

We are a bit busy most of the time so envy that. If I have to have a ‘drive’ I do go after dark. St Ives to StJust is a classic; I did on the bikes in daylight as your skinny enough to pass a car in most places meeting the unexpected.


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

My daily driver


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

hubcap61 said:


> My daily driver
> 
> View attachment 494711


Old skool rebel. 👍 

Love it mate 👍


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 1982 XR3 & my daily is Nurburg VXR both owned from new.
> View attachment 494580
> View attachment 494581


Hey hoggy, remember me ?  
Not been on for a long while, glad to see you’ve still got the XR3 

I’ve now got a couple you may like









































And my latest edition I got a couple of weeks ago to go with the red one 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ReTTro fit, Very very nice I luv the MK1 XR2
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ReTTro fit said:


> Hey hoggy, remember me ?
> Not been on for a long while, glad to see you’ve still got the XR3
> 
> I’ve now got a couple you may like
> ...


Nice collection spent a long time looking for a nice imola S3 but had to give up in the end


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice collection spent a long time looking for a nice imola S3 but had to give up in the end


Took me over two years to find this one ! 
Scoured the country, looked at some right sheds then this came up 20 mins from home !  
It’s a beaut with full audi history and now has EVERY factory option
Drives like new, I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ReTTro fit said:


> Took me over two years to find this one !
> Scoured the country, looked at some right sheds then this came up 20 mins from home !
> It’s a beaut with full audi history and now has EVERY factory option
> Drives like new, I love it
> ...


Snap with my qS I was looking for a good qS back in the second half of 2006 for the age of the qS at the time I couldn’t believe how many ruff ones there were
I had a list of 10 things my ideal qS would have inc less than 10k on the clock, (didn’t expect to find one with all of them), went all over the country looking at ruff ones most at Audi dealers. Spotted one locally for sale privately 13 miles away by far the best I’d seen with all 10 things I was after even down to having 6100 on the clock 😁


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

hubcap61 said:


> My daily driver
> 
> View attachment 494711


I’ve rarely had a car I couldn’t sleep in if push comes to shove. The C3 Picasso was luxury. The Volvo is just a little less comfortable and the Audi Coupe is doable if a bit foetal


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

I'm toying with getting a Gen 6 Gt Celica at some point. 

My brother just bought an 86 Audi 100 2.2

Wilk put pics up when it arrives. 👍 

He had one before years ago but saw the one he just bought as a nice father and sons project. 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Still love the look of the Celica T sport, but see very few. Saw a red one recently & looked wonderful.
Hoggy


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Still love the look of the Celica T sport, but see very few. Saw a red one recently & looked wonderful.
> Hoggy


My tte gen 7 with the wheels done in black by previous owner. I'm putting them back to silver once car fully restored. 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wjkrypton said:


> My tte gen 7 with the wheels done in black by previous owner. I'm putting them back to silver once car fully restored. 👍


Hi, Looks wonderful   
Hoggy.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks wonderful
> Hoggy.


Thanks mate 👍 

She's a good car. That was in her prime that pic. She did need allot of work done, I'm doing a ground up rebuild. She's going to be perfect. 👍


----------

